# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  haithem's workbook

## Kaenthem

welcome to my workbook,
my name is haithem,i've been trying to lucid dream on and off sinse last january,my motivation was restored by a beautiful lucid dream i had few days ago,am not gonna be doing much,i have a lot going on right now,but i'll try to practise ADA,but the real thing will start next month,i'll try to write any progress,anyways

workplan:
august: or what's left of it,i'am going to try to practise ADA now and then,waiting for next month for the real job.
september:i shall start writing in my dream journal,i shall use ADA,WBTB coupled with MILD or WILD (not sure yet:any advice),i will also be doing experiments of other variations and technics (DEILD,CALD,SAT.....etc).


that's enaugh,for now  :mwahaha:

----------


## realdealmagic

Welcome to the class! I'd say you should start of with MILD, since it's generally easier. WILD is a really difficult method of getting LDs, especially for beginners. 

Can't wait for you to start your practice properly!  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Welcome to the class! I'd say you should start of with MILD, since it's generally easier. WILD is a really difficult method of getting LDs, especially for beginners. 
> 
> Can't wait for you to start your practice properly!



thanks for the reply,i can'twait to start practiscing either ,i wish i just had a time machine to speed things up  :smiley: 
i had a very beautiful ND today,mainly,it was about  me being a sailor,i sailed from japan and headed to indonesia,after a quick rest i went to antarctica!and i saw one of the most breathtaking and beautiful sights i have ever seen in my life  :ClouDing around: 
i'am having some very nice dreams these days,i wonder why  ::roll::

----------


## Kaenthem

going to sleep now,hopeing to get dreams like the one am having these days,so motivating.

----------


## paigeyemps

::welcome:: 

One question though, why will you be starting your dream journal on September?  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

> One question though, why will you be starting your dream journal on September?



a lot of things,i can't focus on LD these days,hopefully i'll be able to that as soon as possible.

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks, I thought I'd reply here in your workbook. I'm glad to be able to motivate you. I can't wait to hear about your attempts  ::D: 

Happy dreaming!

----------


## Kaenthem

problem almost solved  ::D:  ,school is coming  :Sad:  ,hope i'll be able to practice properly....

----------


## paigeyemps

> hayo,congratz on the lucids 
> i am thinkin' of trying SSILD myself,looks very promising,
> one week and i start,i can't freaking wait



Thanks haithem  :smiley:  Can't wait for you to start as well! Don't forget to keep up the ADA for now  :wink2:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Thanks haithem  Can't wait for you to start as well! Don't forget to keep up the ADA for now



 unfortunately am not,the stress is keeping me away from thinkin' about dreaming,but as soon as i really start,i'll get back to it.

----------


## Kaenthem

ok,yesterday i had the most intense dream experience i have ever had,the dream itself is very very VERY long,but the important scene was the following:
*"i ran with my brother and sister over a building,we stoped when we saw what appeared to be a train trail,in middle of seaport,i noticed the train was about to take off,my sister told me that this is the world longest train,if we don't cross the trail now,we'll  never do!
i yelled:what are you waiting for?! and ran as fastest as i could,by the time i made it to the trail,the train took off i ran along the trail trying to avoid it,a worker was there,he yelled:the trail is electrified,get out of there,apparently it was too late,i could feel the electricity going across my body,and i felt an immense PAIN,total pain, i knew i was going to die i started thinking:no,i'am not ready to die,i haven't acheived any of my dreams,i didn't lived my life to the fullest,oh no,am i going to meet "allah" (means god),i can't do that,i didn't did alot of good things of my life,my familly,will they be sad when i die.......etc.
all that was happening while my body was falling in slow-mo i slowly closed my eyes and simply died"*
i woke up,but my legs was extermly numb,i couldn't move them,i lifted the rest of my body and i couldn't move my legs,but the numbness faded a little bit,and i was able to move 'em,it made me think of life and death and such,i don't normally do.
what do you think.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oooh that's a cool experience! I've had some dreams that made me think about my life too. One time, my car was malfunctioning and I knew I was going to die and can't do anything about it. It made me realize what I was doing with my life and what I should do if ever I died soon. x) I think this is one of the greatest benefits of dreaming and lucid dreaming.

Also, pain in dreams is very interesting. Just earlier when the gorilla punched me, the pain really felt legit! :3

----------


## Kaenthem

> Oooh that's a cool experience! I've had some dreams that made me think about my life too. One time, my car was malfunctioning and I knew I was going to die and can't do anything about it. It made me realize what I was doing with my life and what I should do if ever I died soon. x) I think this is one of the greatest benefits of dreaming and lucid dreaming.
> 
> Also, pain in dreams is very interesting. Just earlier when the gorilla punched me, the pain really felt legit! :3



 yeah i know,i was wondering,why didn't you attacked that gorilla with your water bending skills,

----------


## paigeyemps

> yeah i know,i was wondering,why didn't you attacked that gorilla with your water bending skills,




I'm not sure, it didn't really enter my mind, and right after he hit me, I started waking up so I had no time to fight back. Lol

----------


## Kaenthem

*a new beginning...
Yep I am finally going to start practicing properly 

Reality Checks:
-I'm going to be using the nose plug RC. I usually accompany it with the finger through palm RC, just to be sure 

Dream Signs:
-Don't know yet, but when I was still in school I used to have lot of school related dreams. Knowing that I'll go back to school this Sunday, it's safe to presume that I'am going to have a lot of school dreams so yeah: "school"


Short-Term Goals:
-Flying.
-Advanced flying.
-Morphing into an animal of my choice.


Long-Term Goals: 
-Meet my dream guide.
-Element manipulation.
-Create my own jutsu.


Lucid/Dream Recall History:
I've had 10 lucid dreams last January, and almost all of them were short. My recall On the other hand was good, 3-4 dreams per night.


Current Techniques:
DILD-MILD-SILD.

*

----------


## paigeyemps

> i looked down to find out that i had boobs



LOL.

Can't wait to read about your progresss :3

----------


## Kaenthem

thanx paigeyemps,i'am going to give SSILD a try today,wish me luck.

----------


## paigeyemps

*goood luck!*

----------


## Kaenthem

2 dreams yesterday,nothin' special

----------


## Kaenthem

No recall  :Sad:

----------


## Kaenthem

it's so hot in my country,i'can't concentrate on ADA,it's 42°C (107.6°F) and today is the first day in school,there is no air conditionair and i try to forget about it,but whenever i practice ADA it only brings my attention to the heat  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> it's so hot in my country,i'can't concentrate on ADA,it's 42°C (107.6°F) and today is the first day in school,there is no air conditionair and i try to forget about it,but whenever i practice ADA it only brings my attention to the heat



How is it 107.6 in Antarctica?! Lol, I'm assuming you live somewhere else. Anyway, I'm really sorry. We get some really nasty days here in Texas summers too. The good news is that fall is approaching so it hopefully will get cooler from here on out. And hopefully your school's A/C gets fixed soon, holy cow!  ::shock::

----------


## Kaenthem

> How is it 107.6 in Antarctica?! Lol, I'm assuming you live somewhere else. Anyway, I'm really sorry. We get some really nasty days here in Texas summers too. The good news is that fall is approaching so it hopefully will get cooler from here on out. And hopefully your school's A/C gets fixed soon, holy cow!



oh no i live in ALGERIA not antartica LMAO.thanx for the helpful reply.
i had an SP yesterday,the first time in my life  ::D:  going to write about it after getting back from school

----------


## Kaenthem

so the SP
i woke up at 6am,but i decided to go back to sleep for half an hour,i started day dreaming when suddenly i noticed that i am drifting away,i kept a state of passive awareness when all of the sudden a wave of paralysis spread all over my body,i didn't hear any sounds nor see any hallucinations,i started to imagine a dream scene ,a face started to form but it vanished and i woke up  :Sad: 
that's the closeset i've been to acheiving a WILD,even though i didn't do it intentionally.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's awesome though, now you know what the vibrations feel like so you'll be ready for the next time! I visualize a dream scene when I feel them too. Sometimes I have to let them wave over me a couple times because they can jolt me awake sometimes too.

Oh and I thought you were from Antarctica because that's what the flag by your name says  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

> That's awesome though, now you know what the vibrations feel like so you'll be ready for the next time! I visualize a dream scene when I feel them too. Sometimes I have to let them wave over me a couple times because they can jolt me awake sometimes too.
> 
> Oh and I thought you were from Antarctica because that's what the flag by your name says



thanx,i know you thought i am from antartica beause of the flag  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

thanx for the helpful tips OpheliaBlue,,,,
as for my progress,am still stuck with the heat problem.

----------


## Kaenthem

had a brief lucid moment yesterday,going to post it after getting back  from school.

----------


## paigeyemps

> had a brief lucid moment yesterday,going to post it after getting back  from school.



Awesomesauce! Congrats :3

----------


## Kaenthem

The lucid moment
althought I'am not practicing because of the incredible heat i had a lucid dream this morning,i was amazed how vived it felt.
"i was on the roof of some house,i thought of practicing ADA,every thing looks very real,but i decided to give it a shot,i just "felt" that something is out of place;so i preformed a RC and to my suprise i was correct,i was indeed dreaming,i just stood there,shoked,i sat down on the floor just observing the dream world,i could feel every thing just like in waking life,the dream suddenly faded and i woke up."
this is my number one lucid dream when it comes to vivedness,and when i think of it,i think all of my dreams are equally vived,not paying attention to things is what i think makes a dream hazy,but that just me  :Cheeky:

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh for sure! I think that's why everything (most of the time) seems to be clearer when you get lucid. And when it becomes more vivid, it's easier to remember.

----------


## Kaenthem

yep,that's right,anyway the heat is gone now,and i'am back to practice,can't say much about my recall,any advice?

----------


## paigeyemps

> *yep,that's right,anyway the heat is gone now,and i'am back to practice,can't say much about my recall,any advice?*



How have you been recalling your dreams? Your routine when you wake up I mean, or before you get to bed.

----------


## Kaenthem

I'am trying to keep a steady sleep schedule,but my recall is very bad  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry if I asked you before, but do you keep a dream journal besides the one on DV?

----------


## Kaenthem

Yes I do have a paper DJ if that's what you meant.As for my progress,well,I can't say much about it,I've been terribly busy with school,in addition of the heat problem,hope i can get some free time to focus on lucid dreaming,i was waiting to start practicing so badly but now I have to wait more  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

I suggest you try to keep doing awareness and reality checks as much as you can, and whenever you remember. The thing is, if you put off stuff like those for later, when the time comes for you to actually do some induction attempts, you might have a harder time. Remember that awareness, reality checks, and the lucid mindset are precursors for lucidity -- kinda like a 'backbone', for when you actually get into the induction attempts. You won't have to wait until you do your attempts to do those..

I understand you must be quite busy, so lucid dreaming might not be at the top of your list, so hopefully you still do those reality checks and stuff if ever anything reminds you about dreaming or anything weird happens...it'll only take even less than a minute  :wink2: 


Best of luck to you!  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

thanx for the helpful advice paigeyemps,i shall to do so.

----------


## Kaenthem

The fire is eating the nearby forest,and the heat is just unimaginable,goin' to halt lucid dreaming stuff for now,but I don't think it's the best thing to do because my motivation is pretty low and I'am afraid that I will lose all interest in the lucid dreaming topic  :Sad:

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww, that forest fire sucks  :Sad: 

And I understand.. if you need to take a break, do it. I hope you get back though  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> The fire is eating the nearby forest,and the heat is just unimaginable,goin' to halt lucid dreaming stuff for now,but I don't think it's the best thing to do because my motivation is pretty low and I'am afraid that I will lose all interest in the lucid dreaming topic



Wow, I hope everything's okay over there, man!  Be safe and try to stay cool.

I hope to see you again soon... after all, it's thanks to you that I found this class!   :smiley:   We'll be here when you get back!

----------


## Kaenthem

I was just reading your workbook and DJ,your last LD was certainly very intersting.
When i was doing that I was like "I am one hundred percent sure that i've talked to this guy before,but when?! and then when you replyed here it struke me"
thanks for the advice,and about the fire,it rained today and most of the fire is gone now  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I was just reading your workbook and DJ,your last LD was certainly very intersting.
> When i was doing that I was like "I am one hundred percent sure that i've talked to this guy before,but when?! and then when you replyed here it struke me"
> thanks for the advice,and about the fire,it rained today and most of the fire is gone now



Cool, thanks for checking it out!   :smiley: 

I'm so glad to hear that you got that rain and the fires are starting to die down.  Hopefully the combination of the rainy weather and the less intense, more contained fires will get you some lower temperatures.  I mean, 107 degrees fahrenheit?  _Dude._

----------


## Kaenthem

Yeah....it's much colder now,and I'am going to start practicing in a matter of a few days.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Yeah....it's much colder now,and I'am going to start practicing in a matter of a few days.



Hey, that's great news!  Good sleep, good dreams, and colder days to you, my friend!

----------


## paigeyemps

Heads up: It's almost October! I suggest making a new list of monthly goals you want to achieve, as well as reevaluate your DJ for possible new dream signs or any realizations  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks for the reminder paigeyemps.
I'am going to try my best to start practicing this tuesday.I will set a new practicing program and a new list of monthly goals to achieve, and i really hope to be able to start my practice for real.

----------


## Kaenthem

*Ok,I'am really motivated today 
I've resumed my ADA practice, and I've been very successful as I didn't forget to do it from time to time as i usually do.I have a slightly different lucid goals now, but my program is pretty much the same.
I've seen the tasks of the month, and I must say that I liked them a lot, so I'am going to try to accomplish the TOTEM for the first time sinse I've joined DV.It should make an interesting experience.
*
*Short-Term Goals:*
*-Flying.
-Advanced flying.
-Morphing into an animal of my choice.
-Let a vampire bite me, then experience the subsequent transition.
-minor telekinesis*.
*Long-Term Goals:*
*-meet my dream guide.
-element manipulation.
-create my own jutsu.(Wind or Water based)
-mass telekinesis

and paigeyemps, I've found that it would be a lot of fun to bend water,I can understand why you like it so much.*

----------


## paigeyemps

That's really good to see your list  ::D:  and great job with keeping up with the ADA.

Also, water is awesome! There are so much that can be done. Turn it to ice, whip it around, freeze people, heal people, bend blood (creepy),and many more! It's really interesting what you can do with it once you get to manipulate it  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

*Bending blood! that's brilliant, yet evil  I hope Lisa didn't effected you and made you evil,her avatar gives me the creeps.
.
.
I had very vived dreams last night. I woke up to write them in my DJ, but my mind was full of other things of my daily life that caused me to forget a lot about my dreams and I ended up with only two fragments.
I had the same problem when i tried WBTB. I got distracted with my daily life problems and slept.
any thoughts ?*

----------


## paigeyemps

Hmm you can try this:

Before you sleep at night, imagine all your problems, stress, and everything that's on your mind about waking life. Imagine putting them into a small box, and that you will forget them while you are sleeping. Whenever you wake up, write down any dreams you recall, and avoid moving around or looking at other things. Focus on something, like just focus on looking at your dream journal. The more you look and move around, the more your dreams will slowly slip away and be forgotten. Tell yourself every night that your thoughts in the imaginary box will not bother you, and focus on your dream goals instead. If you find yourself thinking about them, quickly think about something else to divert your attention  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *I had very vived dreams last night. I woke up to write them in my DJ, but my mind was full of other things of my daily life that caused me to forget a lot about my dreams and I ended up with only two fragments.
> I had the same problem when i tried WBTB. I got distracted with my daily life problems and slept.
> any thoughts ?*



First, a general piece of advice.  When a waking life concern arises during a time when it's not welcome, simply acknowledge it, gently set it aside, and move your mind to other subjects.  It may pop back up, but that's okay.  Without emotion, simply set it aside again and refocus on something else.  Eventually, so long as you do not give it any energy, you will outlast it.

This takes practice, so stick with it.  Basic meditation will make you better at doing this.  It's a skill that you build up over time, so don't give up.

Next, you'll want to make bedtime as safe and relaxing of an event as possible.  Begin winding down with activities that relax you as bedtime approaches.  Put your daily life concerns out to pasture well before you get into bed and try to go to bed in a relaxed, happy state of mind where all you are doing is anticipating the night of dreaming ahead of you.  Hopefully waking life thoughts will not intrude, but if they do, gently set them aside and go back to happily anticipating your dreaming.  Be sure to read RareCola's excellent guide to establishing a bedtime routine: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/night-...cidity-132655/

If waking life thoughts still intrude during your WBTB, again, do not focus your attention on them.  Acknowledge them briefly as they arise, then just let them go.  Without your energy they will vanish.  Don't try to solve them or fight them off.  Instead, refocus on your chosen technique.  If you have completed your technique and are just trying to sleep, slow your breathing and focus _all_ of your attention on your now-slowed breathing.

The theme here is that you don't need to fight these thoughts.  You just brush them aside with the lightest touch and give your energy to something else.  These daily life concerns begin and end with you.  This means that without _your_ nourishment, they can't keep coming back to haunt you.

I hope this helps!  Good luck.

----------


## Kaenthem

*thanks both of you,CanisLucidus and paigeyemps 
I had a lucid dream last night , it was life-like and remarkably vived, but the problem is, once i became lucid every thing seemed be meaningless.my goals,the TOTEM,every thing seemed to be very boring 
The problem dosen't stop here, even after i woke up, things that used to make me very motivated when i think of doing them in an LD don't seem to be interesting now.even though i didn't try them out yet !!
what should I do?should i just stop lucid dreaming,or there is something i can do.*

----------


## paigeyemps

Oooh congratulations on the lucid! 

It's normal to not be totally in control in your first few lucids. It's something new that you're trying out, so you might be a little off. The great thing is you can learn to deal with that, and find many ways to get better at it. Your dream control will get better in time and you will soon realize that it is very amazing to be able to do things you can't normally do in real life. Just give it more time I guess, you will love it!  ::D: 

So what did you do in your lucid?

----------


## Kaenthem

*oh....It was just temporarily,I got my motivation back up. I think I just am not in the best mood when I wake up  just reading your DJ cheered me up and reminded me that the thing we're doing is amazing.
As for the dream, I can't post it right now i have to go school, but I will the moment i get back.
*

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *oh....It was just temporarily,I got my motivation back up. I think I just am not in the best mood when I wake up  just reading your DJ cheered me up and reminded me that the thing we're doing is amazing.
> As for the dream, I can't post it right now i have to go school, but I will the moment i get back.
> *



First of all, congratulations on what sounds like a really nice lucid dream!!   ::goodjob::   The sudden problem with your motivation was strange.  We'll get to that in a second.

Most of all, I'm glad that your motivation came back.  Particularly because when I read that first message that having a lucid dream caused your motivation to evaporate (!!)  :Eek: ... I had no idea what to tell you!   :smiley:   Definitely outside of the range of my experience to say the least!

My best general advice is to really _savor_ every victory.  Learn from your setbacks but then just let them lie.  Never dwell on them.  But those victories?  Keep shamelessly congratulating yourself on them, keep enjoying them, and just relish that experience every time you have it.  Go ahead and wear a smile.  You've earned it!

Remember that very few people are fortunate enough to find their way to lucid dreaming!  Congratulations on being among them.   :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

> First of all, congratulations on what sounds like a really nice lucid dream!!    The sudden problem with your motivation was strange.  We'll get to that in a second.
> 
> Most of all, I'm glad that your motivation came back.  Particularly because when I read that first message that having a lucid dream caused your motivation to evaporate (!!) ... I had no idea what to tell you!    Definitely outside of the range of my experience to say the least!
> 
> My best general advice is to really _savor_ every victory.  Learn from your setbacks but then just let them lie.  Never dwell on them.  But those victories?  Keep shamelessly congratulating yourself on them, keep enjoying them, and just relish that experience every time you have it.  Go ahead and wear a smile.  You've earned it!
> 
> Remember that very few people are fortunate enough to find their way to lucid dreaming!  Congratulations on being among them.



 
Thanks CanisLucidus,you just made me feel the real value of having lucid dreams.
here's the dream
 I'am in my house, I go up stairs to my room's balcony to see what's happening out side (related to the non-lucid part) when i suddenly remember to do my ADA exercise.
I proceed to do what i usually do, every thing seems remarkebly vived, but when I try to remember what I was doing before all of this I fail to remember,so I pinch my nose and i can breath from one side but i can't from the other, although I'am sure that I'am in a dream I do a hand RC just to be sure. I count seven fingres in my right hand and four in my left hand.
 I try to remember my goals and instantly remember the TOTEM, but for some reason I find it uninteresting, so I try to remember my other lucid goals when I see a beautiful girl out side, I can see that she is going into my house, I wonder why so I get down stairs when I see here,without a warning she gives me a kiss  ::shock::  ,it was really really REALLY cold, I then suddenly lose my vision and I think I'am going to wake up but i don't, I am now in a dark place, I can't see clearly but I'am able to see some dark entites,they attack me, but I don't remember what happens next.

this lucid was very vived it makes me always question reality even it feels like reality. It's amazing what the human mind is capable of doing.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Great dream, man!

And are you sure you didn't see the beautiful girl _before_ you thought of the Task of the Month?  No wonder you didn't find it interesting anymore!   :smiley: 

Congratulations again.  Keep it up!

----------


## Kaenthem

I'm pretty sure that I didn't see her until after I thought of the task of the month, but maybe my subconscious generated that feeling of bordem because it had other things to show me. Who knows?
I had 2 lucid dreams last night  ::banana:: , but i didn't do much.It seems that all my ADA practice is really paying off, especially when it has brought me 3 vived lucids on it's own, and I've practiced for only 3 days!

I wonder how many lucid dreams can I acheive when I start backing up ADA with another technique.

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice!!! Congrats!! Really really great!  :Rock out:   :Rock out:

----------


## Kaenthem

No recall today.

----------


## Kaenthem

I've been awfully busy this last  two weeks, and I probably will for the next two weeks or so.I just thought of posting here to state that i haven't given up on the lucid dreaming topic, but unfortunately I can't start practicing just yet.
 nevertheless I'll try my best to find some time for some lucid dreaming practice. I may even be able to acheive a lucid dream or two.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Sure thing, man!  It's always good to hear an update from you.  Do what needs to be done, stay rested and relaxed, don't get too stressed, and check back in with us when things settle down for you!

And like you said -- maybe catch a "freebie" lucid dream or two when you're least expecting one.   :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

I've come back from school with some very good news, there will be a holiday for 10 days, which means i can practice starting this thursday comfortably, and maybe try to acheive the TOTEM  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

YAY!! That's awesome news! I am on vacation too so I have much more time for LD stuff  :smiley: 

Good luck!

----------


## Kaenthem

I've started practicing today, I recorded one little fragment in my dusty old DJ, but I'am sure it will get back to the way it was, filled with lucid dreams  ::happyhappy::  .

----------


## paigeyemps

I think the best part about about that sentence ^ is the smiley at the end. Made me LOL.  ::lol::

----------


## paigeyemps

Aww thanks haithem! 

*gives haithem a big lucidity hug*

 ::hug::

----------


## Kaenthem

I remembered one tiny fragment today. The interesting thing about it though is that despite the fact that it was just a fragment, my memory of it is remarkebly vived. It took me a whole page (a small one) to write it detailed !

----------


## paigeyemps

> I remembered one tiny fragment today. The interesting thing about it though is that despite the fact that it was just a fragment, my memory of it is remarkebly vived. It took me a whole page (a small one) to write it detailed !



Cool!  ::D:  I can imagine how many pages it would take if you remembered the whole dream!  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

Couldn't remember any thing yesterday  :Sad:  ,I'am trying to do ADA properly, and I pretty much succeeded in doing that today.I'am going to set my alarm for a WBTB, afterall, most of my LD's was induced with the help of the WBTB technique.
I've also bought the game "alice madness", and I loved it. I may try to visit the destroyed wonderland and do some stuff there  :tongue2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey, we've all had those zero recall nights.  I had my first one in a while last night, in fact!  We _all_ have to repair our dream recall from time to time.  You'll have it back in no time.

Glad to hear that you're liking "Alice Madness Returns".  I never played the original game but always heard great things.  Plus, Wonderland just seems like great LD material!  Let us know if it inspires any LDs!   :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

It's been a long time sinse I posted here, nothing new the past few weeks, just some tiny lucid fragments, but that's because I am not giving LDreaming my all.I went to a school trip during the holiday,and also went to my grandparents house.It's not like I haven't benn practicing, it's just that it's really hard to write in your DJ when you are on a school trip  ::shakehead:: 
Things has settled down now though, and it's time for some lucid dreaming !

----------


## Kaenthem

I should mention that I haven't completed alice madness because it suddnelly started to crash after a few minutes of gameplay, however, I bought prototype today, and I have found it to be an excelente lucid dreaming material.

----------


## paigeyemps

WHAT THE HECK. I looked at your workbook just now and realized the long post I typed up the other day never went through. GAAAAA  :Sad: 

Anyway, i was wondering, what is Alice Madness?

----------


## Kaenthem

> WHAT THE HECK. I looked at your workbook just now and realized the long post I typed up the other day never went through. GAAAAA 
> 
> Anyway, i was wondering, what is Alice Madness?



Oh,I am sorry paigy,typing a long post then never posting it is sure frustrating  ::?: ,it happens to me all the time.

today I had an unintentional SP, it was great.I heared my name being called,a weird radio sound, i tried to imagine a dream scene,but the SP quickly faded away.

To your question.Alice in wonderland:madenss returns is a great video game,it's a psychological horror video game from a third-person perspective. The player controls Alice for the entirety of the game for running, jumping, dodging and attacking. 

The plot is very nice,Within events of the first game, Alice Liddell becomes insane, believing herself responsible for a fire that consumed her home and her family, escaping into a twisted version of Wonderland. While held at Rutledge Asylum for treatment, Alice was able to conquer her doubts, and eventually was released from the ward. Alice: Madness Returns takes place in 1875, a year after Alice's release. Alice, now 19 years old, resides at an orphanage in Victorian London, under the care of Doctor Angus Bumby, a psychiatrist who uses hypnotism to help his child patients forget their memories. Though she believes herself cured of her madness, hallucinations of Wonderland continue to appear. 
The new wonderland seems very peaceful and quiet, but quickly becomes corrupted by the Infernal Train that rampages through it.

----------


## paigeyemps

Eeek! That sounds creepy (but fun!)

----------


## Kaenthem

here you can find some cool screen shot'shttp://www.ign.com/images/games/alic...x-360-14323746
The thing that peaked my interest was the environment.it's plain awesome!

----------


## Kaenthem

Haven't been practicing these days.No particular reason.I just decided to stop practicing for some time.Well,I should mention that I've been horriblly ill the past six days or so.
I haven't had a lucid dream in a while, and I was thinking of starting to practice seriously, but the exams are coming up ahead.However, I might be able to do that when the exams are over.

----------


## Xanous

Sorry to hear about the illness. I hope you are better. 

Hey, sometimes a break is good. When you come back you may find that the lucids are stronger then they were before. There's no hurry though. You got to take take care of the waking life above all else.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better.  Being sick's a bummer, especially since illnesses don't exactly wait to strike until it's convenient for you.

Good luck with your exams, and don't feel bad about taking the extra focus on waking life in the meantime.  Let lucid dreaming be something that you look forward to rewarding yourself with once life becomes a bit less hectic.  This is particularly true if you do as I did in college and let your sleeping habits fall to pieces when exam time comes.  (Let me hypocritically advise you _not_ to do this.)   ::D: 

Good luck.  We'll be here when you get back.   :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks for those replys CanisLucidus and Xanous.

It's monday, which means that I have to wait for 2 more days before resuming my practice.I can't wait!

I was thinking, when I had those two SP that I mentioned having earlier, I couldn't enter the dream, and now I'm wondering why. I just waited for the dream to start but that never happened. What could've happened and made my attempte a failure?

----------


## Xanous

Its hard to say what went wrong without knowing all the details. All I can offer is what I do during SP. I never just wait. I transtion out of my body and it turns into what peoole belive to be OBEs. All I do is imagine the senation of my feet moving out of bed and touching the floor. When I can feel the floor I am then standing in the dream version of my room. Really i think its just a simple visualtlzation that helps the transition. Of course othe people do things differently so you may have to find your own way. Oh and always stay relaxed and calm! Good luck!

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks for the helpful reply Xanous.The exams has finished and now I  can properly practice.my lucid dream goal list has grown very big and I can't wait to start acheiving them.I've bought a highlighter so I can highlight importent stuff in my DJ and keep a record of my progress.

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice, keep us updated! Oh and what are some of your goals?  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Here are some of my goals, some of them may be incomprehensible. That is because some of my goals are related to the anime bleach and naruto, and naturaly will hold concepts from those animes. I will try to explain them though.
1-Advanced flying.
2-Master shunpo (or you can say "flash step". As the name suggests it's  a movement technique that allows the user to move faster than the eye can follow,so they actually seem that they teleported from point A to B)
3-Stop time and observe things around me.
4-Create my very own sepcial Zanpakutō ("soul cutter sword"A Zanpakutō's shape and abilities are based on their Shinigami's soul (me  :tongue2: ). Once a Shinigami learns his sword's name, they are able to communicate with one another and grow stronger together(dream guide maybe?!  ::roll:: ) this a long term goal, and it will take more then just a couple of Lucids to acheive it.
5-visit amazing land scapes, travel to outer space and meet other intelligent life forms.(maybe I will go to soul society and konoha village to meet my favorite anime characters, I wonder how they look like in real life)
6-bend gravity, and enjoy how DC will reacte to the non-gravity situation.
7-bend wind, create hurricanes and wind elemenatals to asist me.
8-bend fire.
9-bend water,and glide on a water fall.
10-bend darkness and shadows, manipulating my and other DC's shadows....
11-Talk to my subconsious.

There still more, but that's enaugh for now.

----------


## Kaenthem

I had a brief lucid moment yesterday. That's strange considering that I only started practicing today. It looks like that only thinking about lucid dreaming has brought me one, which is an example of how important the mind set is when it comes to lucid dreaming. It seems that I'll be acheiving my goals pretty soon, and I may actually try December TOTM.

----------


## paigeyemps

Great job haithem!  ::banana:: 

I totally agree, just thinking about lucid dreaming can actually help you get lucids! :3

----------


## Kaenthem

Nothing speciale last night. I only remembered a fragment but that's understandable sinse I just started building my DR back up... My main goal right now is Advanced flying.My ADA practice is going pretty well till now, and I'm going to WBTB tonight as it never failed me. I also have organaized my DJ and now it actually looks like something you can read  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

My dream recall is slowly getting back. I remembered 2 dreams and 1 fragment yesterday, and I missed a chance of being lucid when I saw a strange and funny lokking sea monster that got out of the lake and walked on the ground. I said: "how can a sea monster walk on land, he must be a very special sea monster" The huge sea monster turned to me and said that it was a "she" not a "he". All of this failed to triger lucidity. But I most say that it was quite a nice dream.

----------


## Kaenthem

I remembered 3 dreams and a fragment today. My recall is definitely improving, but I missed my biggest dream sign (school). I preformed a WBTB last night and the night before it but I couldn't sleep afterward. The first night I woke up as I usually wake up for a WBTB (after 7 hours) and I did the things that I usually do. I preformed a SILD and tried to get back to sleep as soon as possible but couldn't. The second night I tried to lessen the time (this time after 5.5 hours) and I did the things that I usually do and then preformed a MILD but couldn't sleep this time also and I stayed up from 4 in the morning till 7am  :tongue2: 
What should I do?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Good job with the recall!  That is really coming along.

I'm with you on the importance of getting back to sleep as fast as possible!  I had to really work on this, so let me share what works for me.

First, when performing SSILD, my personal preference is to perform 2 very rapid cycles (perhaps 3-5 seconds per sense), followed by 3 normal cycles (maybe 15 seconds per sense.)  That's 5 cycles in total, but keeps things a little shorter.  Personalize it for yourself, of course, but I found this worked better for me.  I also stay in WBTB for 25 minutes, assuming SSILD will take 5 minutes, for 30 minutes total.  I have not generally gone higher, although I will at some point.

When falling asleep, find the sleeping positions that zonk you out the quickest.  For me, that is either on my stomach or on my right side, right hand tucked under my pillow.  Then get in that position and try to stay there.  Try not to toss and turn!

Next, I let the last few conscious thoughts leave my mind and then tell myself, "I'm shutting off my consciousness now.  Time to sleep."  Then I just try to... stop thinking.   :smiley: 

I immediately move to counting backwards from 100 while breathing.  Each breath in is about 4-6 seconds, each breath out about 4-6 seconds.  Breathe in: "...100..."  Breathe out: "...I'm dreaming..."  Breathe in: "...99..."  Breathe out: "...I'm dreaming..."  While doing this, I think of _nothing_ but the counting and breathing.  I don't worry about how long it's going to take, whether it's working, or anything at all.  Just turn it into a meditation.  This took some practice but it worked for me.  Always keep your mind quiet.

Anyway, this is how I approached it!  It took me some time to tweak, but it's what works for me.  Good luck!

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks CanisLucidus, I'll try out your method and see how it goes. naturally I will tweak it a bit but I feel this can work...
Thanks again  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Well, I just woke up. My recall is very decent. I tried to WBTB yesterday but I have an issue. I had wandering thoughts when I woke up to preforme my WBTB, and when I tried to discard them I simply couldn't. I tried to think of Lucid dreaming and related stuff but the wandering thoughts kept poping again and again, so I wasn't able to focus properly on my WBTB nor my SILD. What should I do to clear my mind of this wandering thoughts?

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Well, I just woke up. My recall is very decent. I tried to WBTB yesterday but I have an issue. I had wandering thoughts when I woke up to preforme my WBTB, and when I tried to discard them I simply couldn't. I tried to think of Lucid dreaming and related stuff but the wandering thoughts kept poping again and again, so I wasn't able to focus properly on my WBTB nor my SILD. What should I do to clear my mind of this wandering thoughts?



Ah yes, the wandering thoughts problem.  I've had trouble dealing with stray thoughts in the past.

When a thought like this occurs to you, I recommend acknowledging it, gently setting it aside, and then consciously focusing that mental energy onto a new task.  If you are up during your WBTB, go back to reading your dream journal or fleshing out an existing entry.  Add detail to one that was there before.  Draw a dream map or picture of a vivid scene.  Think carefully about how you _know_ you are not dreaming right now.

Likewise, if wandering thoughts occur to you while trying to fall asleep, don't worry about it.  Just acknowledge the thought, gently set it aside, and refocus that now-freed mental energy back onto your falling asleep ritual.  Focus on letting your consciousness go and simply counting and breathing (or whatever your falling asleep ritual is.)

The secret IMO is not to struggle against these thoughts.  That's like me telling you to "not think about a pink elephant."  (Oops, too late.)  The way you stop thinking about the pink elephant is to focus all of your mind onto something else until you just naturally move to that new subject.  If you fight and struggle with the pink elephant itself, it's soon all you can think of.

I hope that helps!  Good luck to you.

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks canis. You're always here to help, and I appreciate that. I'll try out your method tonight and hopefully I'll be able to preforme a decent WBTB.

----------


## Kaenthem

I've remembered 3 dreams yesterday. The one that I found to be most interesting was the one when I and my freinds were in my old house throwing a party. I got out of the house because I was feeling unconfontable, and I saw the northern lights! They were very beautiful and I just kept staring at them, they colored in red, then green, then blue, then white then they disappeared and some fascinating fireworks started. Although this dream was great there is something puzzling me. The intention to see the northren lights passed to my subconscious but the intention to be lucid in my dream didn't, nor did the the northren lights made me to realize that I am dreaming. When I used to get back to lucid dreaming in the past I always started to have lucid dreams in my very first days even though I wasn't very dedicated. Strangely, this time I didn't have any lucid dream even though I'm very dedicated  ::?:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I've remembered 3 dreams yesterday. The one that I found to be most interesting was the one when I and my freinds were in my old house throwing a party. I got out of the house because I was feeling unconfontable, and I saw the northern lights! They were very beautiful and I just kept staring at them, they colored in red, then green, then blue, then white then they disappeared and some fascinating fireworks started.



Ha, that's awesome.  Your subconscious was trying to complete the Task of the Month all by itself.   :smiley: 

And don't worry that it's taking a couple of days to hit your LD.  That brain of yours has done it before and it'll do it again.  Give it one of those epic 1-hour WBTBs some time and I'm sure you'll nail it.   ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Ah man that's alright. You incubated a dream! Maybe next time you incubate you will remember to watch for it. I've always thought that if I could learn incubate regularly it would be a great tool for lucidity. I suck at it thought. MILD too. HA!

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks a lot Xanous and CL. I stopped practicing ADA yesterday because I was feeling mentally tired a bit. My recall is still pretty decent and I've noticed that lately I dream about the anime Bleach a lot. Being a dream sign I decided to question my reality whenever I stumble upon something related to it. I'm also very motivated to LD and I am going to do one of those 1 hour long WBTB tonight, coupled with MILD. I've also found that whenever I hear music that I like I become very motivated. So I'm going to add listening to music to my regular WBTB routine.
fingers crossed for lucid dream tonight !

----------


## paigeyemps

Good luck haithem!  ::D:  let us know how it goes

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks paigy...
Well, I did a recall enhancement method. Before I went to my bed to sleep I sat on a chair and closed my eyes, and I tried to remember my daily life activities with the biggest possible number of details relating to all five senses. I then went to bed with the intention to remember my dreams and I chanted "I remember my dreams" coupled with some visualization.

The result was me waking up every few hours. I remembered 4 dreams and 3 fragments and even a dream from a previous night! a part of the second dream was lucid! in which I completed the basic task of the month  :Fame: 

What brought my lucid dream was a WBTB coupled with MILD. I naturally woke up at 2 am. I needed something to get me motivated. The task in which listening to music succeeded to do. I then watched some of my favorite lucid dreaming related stuff. being aware of my surroundings and questioning my reality all the time. I then slept doing a MILD.

I accomplished the snow TOTM, as I failed to remember the northern lights task for no apparent reason.

Here's the dream linked from my DJ
Jakarta the charming indonesian city, Accomplishing the basic TOTM! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I know I could have stayed longer in that lucid if I stabilized and set a new goal when I finished the basic task, oh well.....
Thanks paigy, Xanous, Canis Lucidus. I couldn't of done it without you guys  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

YAYYYY!!! Congratulations haithem!  ::banana:: 

So was it completely different this time around? I remember when you first had a lucid and mentioned it was quite demotivating and unrealistic. I hope this one was the opposite! Great job on the TOTM too!  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks paigy. This one was completely the opposite. I enjoyed my lucid and non-lucid dreams a lot last night.

----------


## paigeyemps

That's awesome. I'm really happy for you  :smiley:  brace yourself for more lucids!!

----------


## Xanous

That's really cool man. I love the shockwave effect. I wished that had happened for me in mine.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks for the reply Xanous. I'm sure you'll figure out something way cooler than a shock wave to make it snow  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Nothing special last night. As I decided not to do a WBTB. Remembered 2 dreams. Tonight though I'm going to try to achieve the Northern lights task, and maybe start my long term goal  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Kaenthem

Nothing special this night also. I've been slacking lately on my ADA and WBTB. but tomorrow I'll get back to getting serious about all this.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations, haithem!!  Awesome dream!  I still can't comment on most (??) Dream Journal entries, so I'll just write here.

Jakarta is a great setting for a dream, particularly for making it snow.   :smiley:   It was cool that you took the time to look around and explore the environment without getting in too much of a hurry.  I mean, with any dream, you always run that risk of time running out when you explore, but you can't go through lucid dreaming so goal-oriented that you miss out on awesome scenes like this one.

Hey, nice recall method too.  I have never thought of recalling my day with all of my senses.  When I do my daytime recall work, the vast majority of what I recall is visual, with fast auditory snippets thrown in.  I totally ignore feel and smell for the most part.  Sounds like a really cool technique.  Almost like applying a juiced up version of SSILD to the problem of recall.  I like it!

Anyhow, great job on the TotM!   :Party:

----------


## Kaenthem

I took a break this past few days. Dangit! I seem to take a lot of breaks lately. I must resume my practice! I'll try to get back to it tomorrow :tongue2:

----------


## Kaenthem

So I decided to try DEILD. I've heard it's a great method. So I'm going to adjust my lucid dreaming practice a bit. I'll greatly appreciate any information or hints about it  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Since it took me nearly two months of trying to have my latest DEILD this weekend, my "hint" will be to... ask Xanous how to do it.  LOL.

Seriously, though, I _can_ offer a couple of hints from my many failures.  First, would be to simply not overthink it.  My few DEILDs just feel like WILD on "easy mode".  I just held still, relaxed, and stayed aware without trying _too hard_.  One problem I had initially was that I sometimes tried with too much intensity, got excited, and didn't fall back asleep fast enough.  Once I relaxed and stop being such a freak about it, it worked a lot better.   ::lol:: 

My second piece of advice is to remember that DEILD works extremely well in conjunction with some other technique like MILD or WILD (whatever you like.)  So you have the opportunity to take advantage of both techs and get the best of both worlds.  So you could primarily MILD, for example, while constantly staying on the lookout for micro-awakenings when you can DEILD.  One of the coolest things about DEILD, I'd say.

A great DJ entry to read for getting psyched up about DEILDs is Xanous' old September Task of the Month.  Epic dream, and contains something like half a dozen DEILDs all chained up.  It's a good thing to read to remind yourself of what's possible, I think.  *LUCID* The Deep Blue Sea TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

That's all I've got!  One of the stronger DEILDer's like Paige or Xanous might have more for you.   :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Thanks CL for the complement!

This is what I do when I realize I am waking or have woken up. Better take notes it's a doozy. OK.... ready?






Hold still, be calm, clear your mind, wait. 

That's it! Simple  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey haithem, good to see you're trying out DEILD!

http://www.dreamviews.com/f49/dutchr...ld-god-134760/

Well, everyone else has pretty much summed it up. One piece if advice i could give though, is that when you find yourself uncontrollably moving, or shifting position or opening your eyes during a DEILD attempt, don't panic! DEILD doesn't necessarily require you to NOT move. Rather, it encourages you to not move, though you can still do so. The important thing is that you focus on the dream and not pay attention to the physical aspect. If you do move accidentally, just relax and go on like nothing happened.

Good luck!

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks guys! Those are all valuable information. I'll keep them in mind when I try to DEILD  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

I had a lucid dream yesterday in which I did this
(start watching from 00:46 till 02:00)



Unfortunately I can't practice this week because I'm going to my grandparents's house. Kinda sad because that last lucid made me very motivated.

----------


## Xanous

That's pretty awesome. I've never thought about using anime for lucid ideas. Hmmmm.... I may have to start watching.  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

I'm back! 
My dream recall had been very good the past few days, even though I wasn't writing in my dream journal. I've been inside a laboratory being experimented on by invading alien robots. Zombie Apocalypse....
The thing I managed to notice is that my dreams haven't been very illogical or weird lately. They are very vivid and logical and dream figures are able to form comprehensible sentences.
Good to be back  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

God I'm the biggest slacker that ever lived. I don't know why but I just can't get myself to start practicing seriously even though I have plenty of awesome lucid goals and I loved the task of the year 2013. I'll try to get back to it. I just hope I don't get lazy again  ::roll::

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey haithem! I know how you feel, I feel lazy many times too! But you might want to try incentives! Like...for me, I tell myself that if I practice awareness seriously for a week, i'll treat myself with some ice cream or something. Maybe you can do the same to help keep you motivated?

----------


## Kaenthem

I have to make up my mind here. It's either I go back to lucid dreaming or forget about the lucid dreaming topic once and for all. I've been giving myself false promises for  many days and weeks now, without doing anything. I'm pretty sure the few people that have read my workbook are like "what the heck is with this guy, he's like I'll start tomorrow but then he doesn't do anything!". That might sound weird but believe me. I've had enough! I knew about lucid dreaming two years ago, but I didn't progress much. That's why I made this decision. I'm currently rereading tutorials and building up my motivation in the best way I can. I'm going to think seriously if lucid dreaming is really something that suits me.  I know the nature of my behaviors, and I'm going to take actions according to that. I'll start practicing whenever I want to but it has to be within the next two weeks. If not, you know what is sadly going to happen.
If it goes badly. I really enjoyed my stay here in DV. It's a great community. I had a lot of fun discussing lucid dreaming related stuff and such with you guys (CanisLucidus, Xanous,  paigeyemps, Opheliablue....) and many others. It's a special place. I feel that we are a family rather than a community here.
I hope you have a nice day. bye!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey Haithem!  Even if you decide that now is now the right time for you, there's no need to close the door.  It's never too late to start things up again, straight from the ground floor if necessary.

It's true that consistent work yields the best results, but don't ever take this stuff too seriously or let it stress you out.  We are all here to play and enjoy life!

Relax -- you're doing just fine.  Just do the best you can and enjoy yourself.  And when you need time away, we'll be here to welcome you back _no matter how many restarts it takes you_.   :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks CanisLucidus, I appreciate that  :smiley: 
I've reread many tutorials and watched many videos. That proved to be great! I found out about some little and big mistakes I've done, and I'm currently working to solve them. 
The videos that were the most helpful were Tim Post's advanced lucid dreaming series, particularly the ones about meditation. They've been helpful because while Tim was talking about meditation, he didn't explained it in a "technical manner" so to speak but rather, he explained mediation from his point of view, and while doing that, explained his approach of lucid dreaming.
While I did watch the video when I was still a beginner. It didn't seem to have the same information I previously had taken, and it opened my eyes on something that I was rambling about all the time, but I wasn't doing it myself!   
That thing is confidence in yourself rather than the technique and more importantly but very attached to the first concept:Try to take lucid dreaming on a more natural way. I noticed that while I knew that I have to put faith in myself, I unintentionally put it in the technique by thinking too hard about it and being serious more than I needed, and that backfired at me.
Another thing that I've noticed is that each time I get back to lucid dreaming, my lucid dreams number drops slightly. I found out -with the help of Tim's videos- that I was putting way too much effort and seriousness in my attempts, rather than taking lucid dreaming more "naturally".
Tim's explains this by mentioning that he had his first lucid dreamer even without knowing about techniques, dream recall. He had it by just being enthusiastic and confident.
I'm planning to get back to lucid dreaming "whenever I feel like it"  because I'm sure that forcing myself to practice isn't going to help at all.
Here are the videos and Tim's web site, If you're interested  :smiley: 

*Spoiler* for _The videos_: 



Who's Tim?
he's a great lucid dreamer and the founder of the project "lucidipedia" more about him and his experience can be found in his web site.
Lucid dreaming academy | Lucidipedia.com
the first part


 
you can find the other one which is part 7 in youtube (I couldn't post more than 1 video)

----------


## paigeyemps

Omg haithem! I used to watch all of Tim's vids! In fact, the first few entries in my DJ (when I first started LDing) revolved around his videos and he showed up a lot in them. Haha  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Omg haithem! I used to watch all of Tim's vids! In fact, the first few entries in my DJ (when I first started LDing) revolved around his videos and he showed up a lot in them. Haha



Yeah I know. He's great isn't he? He's actually planing a new web site called snoozon with an advanced dream journal system and some neat stuff.

----------


## Kaenthem

Well, I feel really good today. I'll start practicing tomorrow or the day after it.

----------


## Kaenthem

I didn't post in quite some time. Been busy with a lot of things as usually. I've had during the time some very interesting NLDs and a small LD. nothing particularly important. I have however noticed that my dreams are a bit more interesting and not the usual boring  school dreams  :tongue2: 
Just thought of posting. I might get back to training, but nothing is for sure right now.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I have however noticed that my dreams are a bit more interesting and not the usual boring  school dreams 
> Just thought of posting. I might get back to training, but nothing is for sure right now.



Well, it's great to have you here, Haithem, even if it's just to stop in and say hey!  It's good to hear that dream content has gotten more interesting lately.  I'm intrigued!

You know, even if you're not going "all in" on lucid dreaming practices, you may want to consider doing some dream journaling.  At the very least, you'll probably want to hang onto this most recent batch of extra-interesting dreams.

And who knows?  Maybe stopping by and hearing all of us yammering about lucid dreaming will get the idea stuck into your brain.  Perhaps *you will have a lucid dream tonight*.  (See what I did there with the emphasis?   ::D: )

----------


## paigeyemps

Wb haithem, and congrats on the lucid as well as the cool nonlucids. I hope to see you around  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks paigeyemps, I hope to be around more than you think, however a lot of things get in my way every time I try to do that.
I did have a lucid dream CL! Although it was very short, it was and without a doubt the most vivid lucid dream I have ever had! I was walking down a street doing nothing particularly important when out of the blue, I decided to do a reality check, I plugged my nose and to my surprise I felt the cold air rush through my nostrils. I was stunned, I didn't believe that it was a dream. I did the RC again but it only confirmed my first realization.
It was insanely vivid, clear sight, great details and complete sensation of my body. I could hear people talking, cars passing by and I could even feel temperature, something that I never felt in my dreams, and it was great.
I tried to fly but I was afraid that maybe this isn't a dream and the idea of trying to fly in front of a lot of people and then realizing it wasn't a dream prevented me from doing that (it was THAT vivid).
I tried to fly using only my mind to lift my body up, but nothing happened. I RCed again, just to make sure, but this time, I couldn't breath! This is the first time that the nose plug RC ever failed me. I, after that, thought it wasn't a dream and went doing something that I  don't remember now. (blame my poor DR)
I also remember a very fun NLD, with dragons and witches and everything  :tongue2: 
Hope to get some feedback on this from you guys!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow cool dream! See, this is one reason I love DILDs: the setting is already so realistic before you become lucid, so you don't have to craft it. Some people say that WILDs are more vivid for them, but that's not the case with me.

Anyway, concerning RCs.. they can be tricky little shits. I used to use the finger through the palm, and it worked a couple times. Then I started using this RC whenever I saw a tornado, and it would fail me. I missed the chance for lucidity in many tornado dreams for this fact. I think it would help to have a couple RCs ready, just in case. Or better yet, the next time you noseplug and it works, remind yourself in the dream, that your subconscious will try to trick you out of it later.

Finally, a touch of bravery: Of course you don't want to risk flying off a cliff if you're not sure if you're lucid, but no harm in embarrassing yourself in front of people. But you did try it anyway so that's good. In a case where a dream is so vivid that you feel the need to keep checking, I think the reminder I mentioned before is important. But maybe include a couple extra crazy or extravagant RCs so that you won't doubt them later on if they work. Or keep testing your environment, talk to DCs etc.

That's all I got. Hopefully it won't happen too often, that you question the validity of a RC later on in the dream, so you can enjoy the lucidity PLUS the vividness and do some cool stuff.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I did have a lucid dream CL! Although it was very short, it was and without a doubt the most vivid lucid dream I have ever had! I was walking down a street doing nothing particularly important when out of the blue, I decided to do a reality check, I plugged my nose and to my surprise I felt the cold air rush through my nostrils. I was stunned, I didn't believe that it was a dream. I did the RC again but it only confirmed my first realization.
> It was insanely vivid, clear sight, great details and complete sensation of my body. I could hear people talking, cars passing by and I could even feel temperature, something that I never felt in my dreams, and it was great.
> I tried to fly but I was afraid that maybe this isn't a dream and the idea of trying to fly in front of a lot of people and then realizing it wasn't a dream prevented me from doing that (it was THAT vivid).



*Awesome!!*  ::banana::   See, dude?  I _told_ you that you were gonna get lucid!

Seriously, man, I'm really stoked for you.  It sounds like an amazing dream too... really high-level and very, very vivid.  Do you have any idea of what you might have done to hit the sweet spot so cleanly?





> I RCed again, just to make sure, but this time, I couldn't breath! This is the first time that the nose plug RC ever failed me.



Ah, you've hit your first nose plug RC failure!  I have to be honest, this rattled me the first time that it happened.  I had thought that the nose plug was 100% reliable for me and probably close to 100% for the general population.  My thinking was that dream breathing and real-life breathing were inextricably linked and that the nose plug RC took advantage of this.  Therefore, I reasoned, it should almost never fail.

But my theory ran smack into reality.  I was wrong, and the nose pinch failed me.  Fortunately, I _knew_ that I was dreaming.  But I certainly wasn't going to go leaping off any tall buildings.   ::chuckle:: 

I think that Ophelia's advice is great.  Have a backup reality check and then just start trying to use all kinds of powers.  (This is of course something that you did.)  Do everything in your power to really _believe_ that they will work.

Let me back up Ophelia on another point: do everything you can to shed your fear of looking foolish!  I've had many near-false awakenings where I really feel like I am talking out loud in my sleep or waving my arms around.  I feel momentarily frightened that I'm lying in bed flailing around and making a complete ass of myself.  But I've so far managed to shake off these fears and move forward.  I have _always_ been rewarded for this with more LD time.  So be bold!  _Don't_ ever do anything dangerous.  But don't be embarrassed about trying something awesome like flying/levitating.  Everyone who might see you wishes they could do it too.   ::D: 

Congratulations again!  Keep up the great work.

----------


## Kaenthem

@ophelia Yea, I don't know why almost all people tell me that WILD's are the most vivid. You entered the dream from the waking stat immediately and thus you have more awareness is what most of them justify their opinion. However, for me at least, I had DILD's that's so realistic, like the last LD, and even though I became lucid long after I slept, I still retained a high amount of awareness. 
And thanks about that advice concerning RC's. I never had a reality check problem before so those pieces of advice are very helpful.
@CL Thanks, you were indeed right, and about the thing that made me have that kind vividness. I have no idea what it is, I spent my day like any other day, although I felt very happy that day, and I don't know why, maybe that was the reason, who knows?
About the the RC failing me, I thought that too, I thought that the nose plug RC could never fail me, but it did. I think backing it up with other RCs especially mind RCs (where you remember what you did, try and think back how you got there...etc) will help solve the problem, and as you mentioned, I have to have faith that the reality check will work and I will be able to breath even if I'm 100 percent sure that I'm in real life.
Thanks CL, I'll be more careful next time, and I won't be afraid of embarrassing myself, so I can get more LD time like you did  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

I think I'll start writing my dreams again. I've been having some interesting dreams lately and my motivation is higher then it used to be, however, I'll get back to it step by step, so that I don't over helm myself and lose interest again.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I think I'll start writing my dreams again. I've been having some interesting dreams lately and my motivation is higher then it used to be, however, I'll get back to it step by step, so that I don't over helm myself and lose interest again.



Absolutely the right way to go.  There's no pressure but what you allow yourself to create.  Add new steps at a rate which you enjoy and you can't go wrong.  There's no need to overburden yourself or feel any stress -- this is all just play!   ::happy:: 

Congratulations on the pick-up in interesting dream content.  That's always a great motivator.

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks CL.
I had a lucid dream where I tried to fly but I kept failing, any tips?

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks CL.
> I had a lucid dream where I tried to fly but I kept failing, any tips?



I have two ideas for you.  They're a bit different, but they've both helped me in my flight troubles.  Perhaps give each of them a shot.

First, the technique that I used to get to space.  When flying, try to go beyond wanting to fly.  Think about what it would feel like _to already be flying_.  Marvel at how light you feel and at the sensation of the wind rushing past your body.  Don't think "I want to start flying".  Look at a place, and _know_ that you are going there.  It's not what you want -- it's what you make so.  Everything in the dream world draws its energy _from you_ and what you focus on.  You get to write the next part of the story.  Decide what happens next, then imagine the sensation of flight in as much detail as you can possibly muster.  This will pour your energy into your successful completion of your goal.

A second technique is one that Robert Waggoner recommends in his lucid dreaming book.  I've used this one once or twice when I want to "fly" just for fast as possible transportation.  It's a simple and elegant form of pseudo-flight where you simply look at some spot in your field of view, focus on it hard, and imagine yourself there.  When you focus hard enough, you'll typically find yourself pulled to your chosen destination, often with a bit of a cool zoom effect to go with it.  It doesn't have the freedom and joy of bird-like flight, but it's very utilitarian.

Give those a try and see how you do!

----------


## Kaenthem

Those sound quite fun, I shall try them out in my next lucid. Actually, I was going to try the second method as a mean of fast transportation before you told me about it and before I even know that other people used it (genius haithem strikes again  :tongue2:  )
I had a really fun zombie apocalypse dream, it was NLD, but I might write it in my DJ here in dream views anyway. I'm not using any technique now, just for the record, but I might start ADA once my recall is back to full power.

----------


## Kaenthem

I've been "trying" to record my dreams lately, and I think its time to start a technique, I really want to try out DEILD but I can't set an alarm or my whole family would wake up and I'd be in trouble  :tongue2:  so I was thinking of using auto suggestion to wake up and I was wondering if I can get any tips from you guys regarding that.

----------


## paigeyemps

> I've been "trying" to record my dreams lately, and I think its time to start a technique, I really want to try out DEILD but I can't set an alarm or my whole family would wake up and I'd be in trouble  so I was thinking of using auto suggestion to wake up and I was wondering if I can get any tips from you guys regarding that.




Just really set your intent to notice when you are waking up. Autosuggestion might take a bit of time to get used to but it can really work wonders! "I know I'm waking up" or something along those lines would be nice  :smiley:  you can also use a vibrating alarm if you want. Good luck!

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks paige, I think I'll start that today.
My dreams last night were very vivid, and I'm still trying to record my dreams. I think I'l start ADA and other awareness techniques quite soon.

----------


## Kaenthem

I'm not going to lie and say I've been doing techniques, but at least my recall is pretty good.
My mother is sick and I'm kinda worried about her, and that is essentially whats preventing me from practicing. However, I had interesting dreams last night,  one of which was a typical zombie apocalypse dream, but was rather disturbing. The other dream was about heart transplant or something like that, and the interesting thing about this dream is that I recall talking to somebody, and he was talking french fluently. I'm not that good at french yet one my dream characters was better than me at it! I could understand what he was saying at least. He asked me a question and when I tried to answer it he interrupted me and said "In french": I know that you suck at french, you can just answer in Arabic (my mother language)
How could this be? He is my dream character yet he knows something better than me  :Confused:

----------


## CanisLucidus

I'm sorry to hear that your mom isn't feeling well, haithem!  My best wishes to you and your family right now, as I know this kind of thing is stressful.  Nothing wrong with taking some time off when real life gets this real.

It's great that your recall is hanging around, though!  I especially like the French-speaking DC.  You may want to find that guy again and see whether he'll give you a few lessons.   ::chuckle::

----------


## Kaenthem

I watched a horror movie last night, and apparently that caused me to have a nightmare. It wasn't very scary but rather extremely disturbing.

*Spoiler* for _The nightmare_: 




I was sitting in a chamber in my house. I don't remember what I was doing exactly, when suddenly the light went off. I tried to toggle the light switch on but it didn't work, it was extremely dark but I could see things. I tried to get out of that chamber when I heard a noise. I turned to see that the table was moving on its own! I ran out of the chamber to find my father, he saw that I was very afraid so he smiled. but that smile quickly turned to a disturbed face, he quickly switch the light on, but the thing is that the darkness kept following me. the light was on but it couldn't reach the area surrounding me, I started to think that this is a dream, but it was too late. I felt this strange and very unconformable sensation and then woke up. 



This was my closest experience of a lucid nightmare. I wish I could have stayed longer in the dream to inquire about the darkness and what it represented.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey haithem, good job, even though you didn't get lucid, you started questioning it, which means you're getting better at recognizing your dream environment.

----------


## Kaenthem

I had a lucid dream where I tried to fly, I almost got it as I tried to jump higher and higher but I woke up before being able to do that.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey sorry for the late response, but congrats on the lucid! How did you wake up? Don't feel too bad, sometimes when it's the end of our sleep cycle, we are bound to wake up no matter what we do :3

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I had a lucid dream where I tried to fly, I almost got it as I tried to jump higher and higher but I woke up before being able to do that.



Hey haithem!  Good to see you around and getting lucid, man!

Nice flight attempt!  The Hulk Jump (jumping super, super high into the air) was always how I got around before I got comfortable with flight, so you're taking the same route that I did.  Keep doing what you're doing.  With every attempt, as you get closer to your goal, you are breaking down bit by bit the inner voice that's telling you, "But thats impossible!" whenever you prepare to do something awesome in an LD.   :smiley: 

Every time you jump higher or float farther, you are expanding the boundaries of your mind and your belief system.  That's the way to do it!  Keep it up.

----------


## Kaenthem

I practiced some ADA yesterday and today. I had a good night of sleep and I know that I dreamed a lot, but I don't recall a lot of details. Actually, I only remember the main theme of every dream. I believe that's because it's been a long time since I tried to recall my dreams.
Anyways, I'm back on the track *Thanks to the podcast*. Maybe this time around I'll be able to achieve more than I did last time...

----------


## Kaenthem

I didn't get as much sleep as yesterday, but at least I remembered a dream and a fragment with decent details. I actually talked with one of friends -within the dream- about my recall problems and lucid dreaming but I didn't get lucid! At least it's progress I think.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I actually talked with one of friends -within the dream- about my recall problems and lucid dreaming but I didn't get lucid! At least it's progress I think.



Nice result!  These types of dreams are so hilarious.  They can kind of drive us crazy but they are a great sign of progress.  It means you've really got lucid dreaming on the brain and your subconscious is aware of your intent.  It's on your mind and that's a good thing.

I often find that a few dreams like this precedes a cluster of lucid dreams.  I bet you've got one coming.  Just keep focusing on your intent to lucid dream, remember your past successes, and always keep in mind what you're capable of!





> Anyways, I'm back on the track *Thanks to the podcast*.



Cool, I'm glad to hear that the recent podcasts have been helpful!  They always motivated me, too.  Back in the day I used to listen to them when I'd work out close to bed time to really get the idea of lucid dreaming rattling around in my brain.

Good progress, keep it up!

----------


## Kaenthem

I had a lucid dream yesterday where I successfully summoned something!
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/arey...my-fast-49042/

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I had a lucid dream yesterday where I successfully summoned something!
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/arey...my-fast-49042/



All right, dude, nice!!  Glad to see you back in action!  I'll check out that DJ entry.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Kaenthem

I had a lucid dream where I finally flew. I had quite a lot of control and it felt great, but unfortunately I forgot the first part of the dream.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I had a lucid dream where I finally flew. I had quite a lot of control and it felt great, but I actually forgot the first part of the dream.



Nice, haithem, congratulations!   ::happy::   Isn't flying the best?  I tell you, man, now that you've done it once you're likely to find yourself wanting to do it all the time.  Once I get outside it's sometimes hard to keep myself from going all "up up and away!!" unless I immediately can think of my goals.

Great news!  Enjoy the new skills!   ::goodjob::

----------


## paigeyemps

Wwooooot! Finally! Congratulations~

----------


## Kaenthem

I had a lucid dream last night. It was by far the longest lucid dream I have ever had. I was able to phase through a metal wall (It felt weird, don't know how to describe the feeling exactly) and exited from my house successfully for the first time in a lucid dream. I tried to fly by climbing a speeding truck and jumping and it worked for a little while until I woke up.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I had a lucid dream last night. It was by far the longest lucid dream I have ever had. I was able to phase through a metal wall (It felt weird, don't know how to describe the feeling exactly) and exited from my house successfully for the first time in a lucid dream. I tried to fly by climbing a speeding truck and jumping and it worked for a little while until I woke up.



Dude, that sounds amazing!   ::happy::   The phase through the solid metal wall is an awesome skill to add... now no dream prison can hold you!   :mwahaha: 

Where was this metal wall, by the way?  Was this in a part of your house?  Just curious where you were going to/coming from.

And the part with the speeding truck!  Awesome!   ::goodjob2::   Keep up the great work.

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks for the reply CanisLucidus. I always appreciate feedback  :smiley: 
It wasn't really a metal wall, it was what you would call a metal up-and-over garage door. The thing is that I was too lazy to look it up so I just said metal wall  :tongue2:  
Phasing through things is definitely a great accomplishment, at least for me that is. I would struggle to get out of my house whenever I became lucid in my house so phasing is going to be quite the life saver later on. Additionally, I was wondering how would it feel if I'd do that, definitely going to try it out more once I get the chance.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Oh yeah, absolutely!  Especially making that phase happen from your house because for so many of us, dreams begin in our homes.  We just don't want them to always _end_ there, too.   :smiley:   WILDs are especially prone to starting out in the home, so now that you know your way out and around, you are going to have so many options opened up to you!

If you're like me, you're going to find phasing kind of addictive.  Now I go for it all the time.  It's going to become a natural part of how you get around, I bet, which will open up the map in all kinds of cool ways.

Good job, dude!

----------


## Kaenthem

As usual, I haven't been able to practice properly the past couple of months. It would seem that however Hard I try I always get sucked into real life (exams and such) and forget lucid dreaming. It's currently winter break though and I'm able to relax a bit. I'm trying to improve my typing skills because I found out that that can be much more convenient than handwriting. I took a look at the TOTMs and I must admit, I find them quite interesting. It's a shame December is nearing its end  ::cry::  
I also found this thread about a technique that supposedly gives you the ability to always be lucid in your dreams. It involves being aware of your breathing and blinking but I didn't give it much of a read and now I'm interested but can't find my way back to the thread I initially found out about it in. So if anyone knows anything about it or has the link to the thread, please give it me.

----------


## Kaenthem

Nothing special to write about really, though I did had an experience that peaked my interest. Yesterday, as I was walking down the street absent-minded I suddenly remembered a scene from a dream I had the night before in which I was gazing at a beautiful night sky that was almost completely filled with twinkling stars. I felt a surge of strange emotions that I can't find the correct way to describe, although I'm pretty sure they were in the -Awe and Wonder- section of my brain  :tongue2: . 
Even though I remembered just this tiny bit, I'm sure that the dream was amazing, and I must say that I'm quite fascinated by the fact that I can get emotional from a dream that I don't even have recollection of! 
This incident made me think about the way we remember our dreams and the reasons behind the need to write them in a journal in order to achieve that. Maybe our brains handle dreams differently because a myriad of sections in our brains are turned on and others off during sleep. It also seems that emotions play a rather important role in recalling our dreams. I found out that, for me at least, the more emotional the dream, the more memorable.
What do you think?

----------


## Kaenthem

Ha!
It's been 6 months now since I last posted in my workbook. I had a few lucid dreams along the way, some of which were really vivid. Mind you that I haven't been practicing  during this period! 
Here I'm again, trying another time (I've known about lucid dreaming for 3 years now  :tongue2: ) to actually be dedicated to lucid dreaming. It might be it this time, who knows  ::lol::

----------


## Kaenthem

Ha again! I guess...
I had a lucid dream yesterday, which albeit being short is quite the return if you ask me. I'm not complaining though  :tonguewiggle: 
What the heck nose?! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Ah! Welcome back and congrats on the awesomely quick return to lucidity!  ::D:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Ah! Welcome back and congrats on the awesomely quick return to lucidity!



Thanks NyxCC!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome back, haithem!  It's great to have you back here!  Congratulation on coming roaring back with an LD too!   ::D: 

I'm looking forward to hearing about many more of your adventures in this workbook!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Kaenthem

Thank you Canis! I'm really happy to be back myself. I just feel at home here in DV  ::content:: 

On to serious business. I'm both happy and angry at the moment. But why? You might ask. Well, I'm happy because I had not one, but two lucid dreams last night. One of which was short while the other is probably the longest I've had thus far (or at least, I feel like it  :tongue2: ). Furthermore, I was able to achieve this only using WBTB and a confident attitude  ::tongue::  
HOWEVER, I'm completely unable to remember most of the long LD. As a matter of fact, I'm only able to remember a sense of how long it was and how I had to stabilize more than once (successfully, so I have that going for me.), in addition to remembering its last part.
I'am puzzled as to how I forgot most of the LD. I even remember retaining a high level of lucidity during the part which I recall because I was able to remember Canis's advice about the void, calm myself, and stabilize using willpower alone. I'm even doubting myself right now and saying that it might of been just false memories.  
Also, my recall isn't the best since I've just returned LDing from a long hiatus, so that might be it  ::whyme::

----------


## CanisLucidus

Awesome, man, you are on a serious roll right now!  Two LDs, I'm impressed!  WBTB and confidence, right on!   ::goodjob2:: 

I know one thing that negatively affects my recall is if I go through a long non-lucid stretch right after the lucid.  If that's also followed by a long period of other dreams or dreamless sleep, it hurts my recall quite a bit, which is a super annoying experience.  Like you said, your recall probably just needs some tuning back up.  And if you find yourself waking up at the end of the LD, I highly recommend going ahead and journaling at least keywords and any dialogue you can remember.  The dialogue is usually very interesting and tends not to last as long as the other dream memories.

Good job making your way through the void, man!  Nice work!  Even if you've lost some of the memories of this dreams, you've got all the skills you need to have great success in the ones still coming your way.  WBTB, confidence, and a reliable path through the void... that alone will take you far!

Keep moving forward, man, you're doing great!

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome Kaenthem! Congrats on the lds!  ::D:  If that makes you feel any better, I also forget some of my lds and quite often on top of that. If the ld is long or followed by non-lds that may contribute to forgetting it more. Also, I've had some early rem lds that I forget almost completely. At some point I was wondering if they were real at all, but with more practice in the least can confirm that they did happen. 

One thing that is important to remember is that even if we don't fully recall the ld, we are still getting the practice, so this helps boost ld chances in the future. 

Great work so far, wish you more awesome lds to follow!  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Fell for the "didn't wake up after dream almost forgot all about it" again.
Attempt at transformation. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Kaenthem

Whoa, It has been A LONG TIME...
Anyways, just thought I'd take a look at my ol' rusty workbook but reading my previous experiences got me a bit motivated. In fact, I might give the whole lucid thing another try.
As for what happened since the last time I posted here. Well, I still get lucid on occasion but these LDs are short and easily forgotten, although some of them have been extremely vivid. I've tried to get back to lucid dreaming a couple of times but I failed, be it because the preoccupations life throws at me or just a lack of sufficient motivation.
Sooo, I might get back to recording my progress, I might not. We'll see how it goes...

----------


## Kaenthem

Here goes nothing,
So I decided to get back to lucid dreaming. I don't know whether this will be short or long lived, but I do know that I'm sufficiently motivated, right now anyways, to set a practice routine and all that so that's exactly what I'll do...

Week Goals:
-Get myself to record my dreams every night.
-Improve recall (Any improvement, however small).
-Get better at remembering to maintain awareness throughout the day (Any improvement, however small).

Month Goals
-Recall at least one dream per day.
-Get Lucid at least once.

Seem as realistic as realistic goals can be, given my history. We'll see how it goes.

----------


## Kaenthem

Last night's progress:
-Recall: Ate some rich B6 foods; Remembered 2 hazy fragments.
-Recorded all of my dreams
-No lucid dreams.

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Welcome back Kaenthem  :smiley:  I am just learning to tame what I had as a child so maybe your past experience and your current experiences can be bounced off one another?

----------


## Kaenthem

Thanks for welcoming me BadAssLongCoat, I appreciate that  ::content:: . And yeah, my previous experience with lucid dreaming definitely has an effect on the current one. In a way, it's shaping it even...

----------


## Kaenthem

Last night's progress: 
-2 hazy fragments, 2 fairly vive longer fragments.
-No lucid dreams.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back!  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

> Welcome back!



Thanks for welcoming me back NyxCC, couldn't be happier to get back  :smiley: 
Last night's progress:
-Ate some B6 rich food. I recalled two hazy fragments and a dream but forgot some parts of it.
-0 Lucid dreams
I've written every dream I was able to remember, and my recall seems to be getting better, so I think on my way to achieving the goals of the week I've set earlier...

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

any progress is a success!

----------


## Kaenthem

This workbook of mine has become nothing more than intermittent posts detailing how I occasionally get excited yet again about lucid dreaming, set a new routine, then give up after about a week or so  :tongue2: . I've come back again (yes, for the same reasons) to take a look at dreamviews and how everyone here has been doing. It's been 4 years now (5?) but I regret nothing to be honest; it has been an enriching experience and the family-like relationship the members of this forum have for one another never failed to lure me back here. Anyways, enough of that, time to continue on with the tradition XD. 
I had a lucid dream yesterday. In fact, I have been having about a 1 lucid dream snippet every month for quite a while now. It was quite vivid, life like to be exact, and I was quite calm during the entirety of the experience. I checked my hand to stabilize the dream but there were no need for that as the dream was quite stable; my hand was very clear and I even had the right number of fingers (so much for the hand checking RC). However, due to the vividness of the dream, I had some bad time controling the dream. I try to conjure up some fire but fail to do so. I don't let that discourage me though and I try summoning a person using the ol' expectation method but fail to do so as well. I continue trying untill I get some sucess, but I end up getting distracted by a DC and lose lucidity. 
I'll continue detailling my progress, if any, an undetermined amount of time later.

----------


## NyxCC

Good to see you back! Congrats on the ld and hope to hear about the next one some undeterminate time soon  :smiley:

----------

